# Are you jealous that I have a bachelors degree?



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a degree...actually 2. Although I have to revise a paper.

So are you jealous? Make me feel good?

I have a degree...actually 2. Although I have to revise a paper.

So are you jealous? Make me feel good?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No, my education, work experience, and network is probably better than yours.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dropped out (twice) - too depressed and socially anxious. I'm sure I could have dealt with it had it not been for the onslaught of group work, presentations, and "participation marks" (hi, people, get the f*** out of my personal bubble, thanks).

I don't really get jealous of people -- I have either admiration or indifference. If I rail against someone, it's not because of their success -- it's because I just don't like people in general~

_"I have two bachelor's degrees."_
---> "OK."


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Dude, you already made this post. Only then you said it was an associate's degree.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-fact-that-i-have-an-associate-degree-881921/


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

bruised said:


> I have a degree...actually 2. Although I have to revise a paper.
> 
> So are you jealous? Make me feel good?


No, I am happy for you :smile2:


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You can have mine. I'm not using it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I saw your post before you edited it OP, you said something along the lines of 'You all have SA so you probably didn't go to college or you dropped out, are you jealous of my degree?"

How's that false sense of superiority working out for you?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

If I wanted to I could ten of those.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

With all this jelly I have I could make at least 5 pb&j sandwiches.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

You are exaggerating the importance of degrees. You could have ten. I am still not impressed. I have my own degrees. Did they make me happy or pay off? Not really.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

bruised you going from trolling chat to trolling forums? Girl get your bluedragon pseudonym out.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't really feel much of anything regarding it. It is just sort of common, like owning a computer. I've worked with a lot of people who have BAs, my wife has three of them, and I don't see what there is to be jealous of. You will have more doors open to you, but that is because you worked for it. 

For me, being trapped in a career would be like a nightmare. I don't want that sort of anxiety, I don't want to be trapped for years on end doing the same thing over and over again. 

So it really does not make me jealous in such a manner, but I don't want to hurt you by saying the such. I do hope you, and everyone else gets to live the life they dream of.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

bruised said:


> I have a degree...actually 2. Although I have to revise a paper.
> 
> So are you jealous? Make me feel good?
> 
> ...


But, the real question is: Does it turn on your hot Indian therapist?
>


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I could care less what level of education you actually have. I do feel your holier then thou attitude is a bit condescending though.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

A degree doesn't maketh the man!

Seriously though, congratulations on all your hard work and persistence. Despite the system and the way it all works, these accomplishments stand alone and are true testament to the mastery of your own limitations. You should feel proud of yourself (if you are even serious and not simply just trolling as someone else pointed out.)


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

bruised said:


> I have a degree...actually 2. Although I have to revise a paper.
> 
> So are you jealous? Make me feel good?
> 
> ...


Yes I am jealous. How dare you! lol yes jk, yes I am jealous. I might never have one of those.


----------



## TheSummoner (May 17, 2015)

If you have a degree in computer science then yes i envy you .


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

meepie said:


> bruised you going from trolling chat to trolling forums? Girl get your bluedragon pseudonym out.


Lol . Ok, when you make me a potato salad.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

zonebox said:


> For me, being trapped in a career would be like a nightmare. I don't want that sort of anxiety, I don't want to be trapped for years on end doing the same thing over and over again.


Yeah, that didn't really make me feel good. :bah


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

bruised said:


> Lol . Ok, when you make me a potato salad.


Oh you need to work on your trolling girl.. What's your degree in by the way, based off the pride in which you speak of your degree I'm wondering if it's some kind of IT management, Medical, Legal?


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I saw your post before you edited it OP, you said something along the lines of 'You all have SA so you probably didn't go to college or you dropped out, are you jealous of my degree?"
> 
> How's that false sense of superiority working out for you?


I didn't quite write that before edited. What you wrote comes off different, but it's pretty funny.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

bruised said:


> I didn't quite write that before edited. What you wrote comes off different, but it's pretty funny.


Well, in your position right now I'd also say that to try and save face.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

Perkins said:


> Dude, you already made this post. Only then you said it was an associate's degree.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-fact-that-i-have-an-associate-degree-881921/


When I got an Associates I thought if I had a Bachelors I would be asking people on the street if they're jealous.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

After seeing my gf graduate last week, plus doing well this semester my jealousy for you and people with degrees turns into a form of admiration. Good job achieving it, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

bruised said:


> When I got an Associates I thought if I had a Bachelors I would be asking people on the street if they're jealous.


You know a Bachelors is the new high school graduation right? This is 2015, your BA now makes you worthy to compete with the average joe.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Nah, good for you. You earned them. Hopefully, you're doing something relevant in your field.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Oh you need to work on your trolling girl.. What's your degree in by the way, based off the pride in which you speak of your degree I'm wondering if it's some kind of IT management, Medical, Legal?


Good because I'm an ex-troll. No it wasn't that challenging, in graphic design.


----------



## Dennis27 (Aug 12, 2014)

Reminds me of Kanye Skit.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

bruised said:


> Yeah, that didn't really make me feel good. :bah


I'm sorry:frown2:


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

bruised said:


> When I got an Associates I thought if I had a Bachelors I would be asking people on the street if they're jealous.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Conflicts


----------

